# [SOLVED] blad kompilacji dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1

## wodzik

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I../../././bdb/dist/.. -I../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -DDBUG_OFF -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs -DHAVE_ERRNO_AS_DEFINE=1 ../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c -o mut_pthread.o

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:8:23: error: db_config.h: No such file or directory

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:21:20: error: db_int.h: No such file or directory

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c: In function '__db_pthread_mutex_init':

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:66: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'DB_ENV'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:67: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'DB_MUTEX'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:82: error: 'MUTEX_MPOOL' undeclared (first use in this function)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:82: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:82: error: for each function it appears in.)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:83: error: invalid type argument of 'unary *'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:83: warning: passing argument 1 of 'memset' makes pointer from integer without a cast

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:94: error: 'MUTEX_THREAD' undeclared (first use in this function)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:94: error: 'DB_ENV_PRIVATE' undeclared (first use in this function)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:95: error: 'DB_ENV_THREAD' undeclared (first use in this function)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:96: error: 'MUTEX_IGNORE' undeclared (first use in this function)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:187: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:192: error: 'MUTEX_INITED' undeclared (first use in this function)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c: In function '__db_pthread_mutex_lock':

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:208: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'DB_ENV'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:209: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'DB_MUTEX'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:214: error: 'DB_ENV_NOLOCKING' undeclared (first use in this function)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:214: error: 'MUTEX_IGNORE' undeclared (first use in this function)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:218: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:219: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:222: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:225: error: 'MUTEX_SELF_BLOCK' undeclared (first use in this function)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:226: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:227: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:227: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:238: error: 'EINTR' undeclared (first use in this function)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:242: error: 'ETIMEDOUT' undeclared (first use in this function)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:243: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:249: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:251: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:256: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:269: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:270: error: 'EFAULT' undeclared (first use in this function)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:274: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:275: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:277: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:278: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:278: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:280: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:290: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c: In function '__db_pthread_mutex_unlock':

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:307: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'DB_ENV'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:308: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'DB_MUTEX'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:312: error: 'DB_ENV_NOLOCKING' undeclared (first use in this function)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:312: error: 'MUTEX_IGNORE' undeclared (first use in this function)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:320: error: 'MUTEX_SELF_BLOCK' undeclared (first use in this function)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:321: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:324: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:326: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:330: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:335: error: invalid type argument of '->'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:336: error: 'EFAULT' undeclared (first use in this function)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c: In function '__db_pthread_mutex_destroy':

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:351: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'DB_MUTEX'

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:355: error: 'MUTEX_IGNORE' undeclared (first use in this function)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:358: error: invalid type argument of '->'

make[3]: *** [mut_pthread.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/mnt/hda6/tmp/var-tmp/dev-db-mysql-5.0.60-r1/work/mysql/bdb/build_unix'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/mnt/hda6/tmp/var-tmp/dev-db-mysql-5.0.60-r1/work/mysql/bdb'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/hda6/tmp/var-tmp/dev-db-mysql-5.0.60-r1/work/mysql'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

jakies pomysly? wyglada na blad w zrodlach.

----------

## mentorsct

Witam, nie wiem jaka jest przyczyna ale mnie sie mysql dobrze przekompilował 3 dni temu. Za to nowe Wine mi padło i nie wiem o co mu chodzi.

----------

## wodzik

jakie masz use? u mnie wyglada to tak:

```
dev-db/mysql [U 5.0.54 -> 5.0.60-r1] <target>

    Reasons: virtual/mysql-5.0:0::installed

    berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal perl (-selinux) ssl -static

```

----------

## mentorsct

ja mam takie:

```

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1  USE="perl -berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -ssl -static"
```

----------

## wodzik

ok use -berkdb i poszlo. widocznie mu sie ta flaga nie podoba ;]

----------

## mentorsct

Wodzik - masz jakiś dobry kurs mysql ?? Bo ja mam teraz zalke laborek i bym sie moze jeszcze czegoś douczył. Dzięki.

----------

## wodzik

daj meila ;]

ps wodzik pisane z duzej wyglada brzydko   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mentorsct

wodzik - napisałem do Ciebie na PW, luknij tam.

----------

## karaluch

Chlopaki co to za szepty, macie dobry kurs sql-a to dajce go ludziom, a nie tylko wybrancom :-))

----------

